# Den Pre-Load von The Witcher 3 ... Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Den Pre-Load von The Witcher 3 ... Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Den Pre-Load von The Witcher 3 ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Den Pre-Load von The Witcher 3 ... Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Zergoras (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir the Witcher 3 eben für 40€ bei Media Markt geholt, hatte gestern Abend zufällig gesehen, dass die das schon auf Lager haben.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf Dienstag, installiert ist alles.


----------



## phila_delphia (16. Mai 2015)

Vorbestellt vor einem Jahr auf GOG. Dabi konnte ich für meien Steam Keys der beiden anderen Versionen zum einen die je DRM freie Version ergattern und dann auch noch nen ordentlichen Nachlass...

Gekauft hätte ich das Spiel aber so oder so und auc für ein paar Euro mehr. Ich freue mich auf das Spiel - bin momentan aber noch mit GTA 5 und immer wieder mit Dirty Bomb beschäftigt.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Mai 2015)

Ich hab den Preload über Steam auch schon durchgeführt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich das Spiel so schnell spielen werde. Zum einen habe ich gerade zu viel Arbeit und zum anderen habe ich noch mehrere Spiele, die ich bisher noch nicht zu Ende gespielt habe, darunter GTA V, Pillars of Eternity, AC Unity, Dragon Age Inquisition, Sniper 3, Company of Heroes 2, Cities Skylines, Far Cry 4, Ryse Son of Rome, Crusader Kings 2,Watc_Dogs, Splinter Cell Blacklist, Jagged Alliance Flashback, Divinity Dragon Commander, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Child of Light usw usw usw... 

Außerdem spiele ich dann eh meistens nur Fifa, wenn ich mal eine halbe Stunde Zeit zum Zocken habe...


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. Mai 2015)

...werd ich mir nicht laden müssen. Statt dessen muss ich darauf warten, dass die CE geliefert wird---eigentlich hätte Amazon die PC-CE doch eigentlich schon deutlich im Vorraus verschicken können, lauffähig ist die ja eh nicht ohne den Day1-Exe-Patch! (hätte gern schon bei ner Tasse Tee im Artbook geblättert, das Büchlein von Witcher II war auch fantastisch dafür geeignet!)


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Mai 2015)

amazon hat mein Standard exemplar soeben versendet, leider hermes. Dennoch sind die hier recht zuverlässig das es Montag spätestens Dienstag hier ist. 49€ sind zwar nicht günstig, dafür gibt es den Gratis Comic dabei!


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> ...werd ich mir nicht laden müssen. Statt dessen muss ich darauf warten, dass die CE geliefert wird---eigentlich hätte Amazon die PC-CE doch eigentlich schon deutlich im Vorraus verschicken können, lauffähig ist die ja eh nicht ohne den Day1-Exe-Patch! (hätte gern schon bei ner Tasse Tee im Artbook geblättert, das Büchlein von Witcher II war auch fantastisch dafür geeignet!)


Ich habe zwar die Standard-Variante, aber ich denke das gleiche. 
So könnte es sein das ich es erst am 20 habe und eigentlich sollte es auch am 18ten da sein, da der Patch um 1 Uhr Online geht.


----------



## biamaster (16. Mai 2015)

Meine CE kommt per Morning Express, so kann ich ganz sicher sein, dass sie am 19.  Mai zwischen 9:00 und 12:00 Uhr geliefert wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2015)

Was wollt ihr nur alle mit der völlig überteuerten CE?


----------



## MountyMAX (17. Mai 2015)

Na dann viel Spass beim Spielen, ich warte auf die enhanced edition. Ich mag diesen DLC Kram nicht egal ob kostenlos oder nicht. Ich will ein Spiel komplett durchspielen und dann fertig. Ein richtiges Addon später wäre ok, aber diese kurzen DLCs man muss sich immer wieder reinfitzen und nach kurzer Zeit wars das wieder. Aber leider hat sich der DLC-Mist durchgesetzt. Somit habe ich meine "Kaufpraxis" angepasst .. und ich spar sogar noch Geld dabei.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass beim Spielen, ich warte auf die enhanced edition. Ich mag diesen DLC Kram nicht egal ob kostenlos oder nicht. Ich will ein Spiel komplett durchspielen und dann fertig. Ein richtiges Addon später wäre ok, aber diese kurzen DLCs man muss sich immer wieder reinfitzen und nach kurzer Zeit wars das wieder. Aber leider hat sich der DLC-Mist durchgesetzt. Somit habe ich meine "Kaufpraxis" angepasst .. und ich spar sogar noch Geld dabei.



Ganz ehrlich, das Spiel ist doch so groß, da werden die paar DLCs überhaupt nicht weiter auffallen (was ist schon eine weitere Quest, wenn das Basisspiel schon 200 hat?). Davon würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht abschrecken lassen. Aber wenn du warten kannst und willst, nur zu...


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass beim Spielen, ich warte auf die enhanced edition. Ich mag diesen DLC Kram nicht egal ob kostenlos oder nicht. Ich will ein Spiel komplett durchspielen und dann fertig. Ein richtiges Addon später wäre ok, aber diese kurzen DLCs man muss sich immer wieder reinfitzen und nach kurzer Zeit wars das wieder. Aber leider hat sich der DLC-Mist durchgesetzt. Somit habe ich meine "Kaufpraxis" angepasst .. und ich spar sogar noch Geld dabei.


Du willst also wegen einer Pferderüstung ins Spiel wieder kommen?
Dazu gibt es doch 2 Erweiterung die kommen werden.


----------



## MountyMAX (17. Mai 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das Spiel ist doch so groß, da werden die paar DLCs überhaupt nicht weiter auffallen (was ist schon eine weitere Quest, wenn das Basisspiel schon 200 hat?). Davon würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht abschrecken lassen. Aber wenn du warten kannst und willst, nur zu...



Naja man hat dann immer das Gefühl "nicht alles gesehen zu haben", außerdem steht GTA V auch auf meiner Liste, soll ja toll sein. Ich hab mit Vice City damals aufgehört (wobei ich da wie bereits seit dem ersten GTA auch nur durch die Gegend gebrettet bin und Unfug angestellt hab, ... natürlich zum genialen Soundtrack).

Früher konnte ich es oft auch nicht erwarten, aber man wird halt älter und man merkt das die aktuellen Spiele nix mehr tolles sind (z.B. Crysis 3 hat mich an sich eher genervt als unterhalten (und habs noch immer nicht durch), Mass Effect 3 habe ich zurückgegeben da ich x mal in den ersten Minuten gestorben bin wegen der verkorsten Konsolensteuerung, dass war bei der 1 und 2 anders (bei beiden Spielen))

Um zu Witcher zurückzukommen, ich war vom 2. Teil nicht so sehr angetan, dass war eher ein Film mit spielbaren Sequenzen.


----------



## MountyMAX (17. Mai 2015)

//Hmm da hatte die Forensoftware wohl einen über den Durst getrunken und doppelt gepostet.


----------



## Nottulner (17. Mai 2015)

Ich habs geschenkt bekommen auf Steam inkl Expansion Pack. Ka wofür das sein soll. Aber immerhin 75€ gespart. 
Mein Bruder sei Dank der hat sich das nämlich doppelt gekauft


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Um zu Witcher zurückzukommen, ich war vom 2. Teil nicht so sehr angetan, dass war eher ein Film mit spielbaren Sequenzen.



Naja, wenn dir der zweite Teil nicht wirklich gefallen hat, wirst du mit dem dritten Teil vermutlich auch nicht so viel Freude haben. Die Grundausrichtung und die Storylastigkeit ist nämlich dieselbe.


----------



## Lg3 (17. Mai 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr nur alle mit der völlig überteuerten CE?



Ich hab die CE bestellt um sie zu verkaufen


----------

